# Our S. causarius enjoying a bud vase



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We picked up this cool bud vase at the ACA convention and thought our S. causaurius might take advantage of the "cave". After a few days with no interest, we found Big Boy enjoying the hangout this morning


----------



## Drbob31 (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks like he's playing peek a boo.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I guess Big Boy found the accomodations to be perfect. Not long after we saw him in there, we noticed another of our S. causarius females in there *with* him. We had been worried he wouldn't find his "everlasting love" as we purchased him as a full grown adult. These guys mate for life, and usually choose their mate at a young age. I guess we were super fortunate- of the 6 adults we purchased we now have 2 breeding pairs. Soon thereafter, Mrs. Big Boy was habitating solo in the cave, with Big Boy always perched just outside the entrance. A few days ago we peeped in with a flashlite and, sure enough, huge orange eggs adorned one of the walls. Just now I snuck another peek and the little wigglers are swimming around clumsily with their bulky yolk sacs. These fish make amazing parents with bi-parental brood care. They herd their babes, keeping them safe from danger, and the babies know and respond to their parents body signals. And- mating for life. How cool is that? I highly recommend them to anyone in search of a homely yet endearing, peaceful and entertaining cichlid. :thumb:


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Catfish Dan said:


> Well, I guess Big Boy found the accomodations to be perfect. Not long after we saw him in there, we noticed another of our S. causarius females in there *with* him. We had been worried he wouldn't find his "everlasting love" as we purchased him as a full grown adult. These guys mate for life, and usually choose their mate at a young age. I guess we were super fortunate- of the 6 adults we purchased we now have 2 breeding pairs. Soon thereafter, Mrs. Big Boy was habitating solo in the cave, with Big Boy always perched just outside the entrance. A few days ago we peeped in with a flashlite and, sure enough, huge orange eggs adorned one of the walls. Just now I snuck another peek and the little wigglers are swimming around clumsily with their bulky yolk sacs. These fish make amazing parents with bi-parental brood care. They herd their babes, keeping them safe from danger, and the babies know and respond to their parents body signals. And- mating for life. How cool is that? I highly recommend them to anyone in search of a homely yet endearing, peaceful and entertaining cichlid. :thumb:


Oh that's so awesome! I guess he just needed the right house to impress his special lady!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

> Oh that's so awesome! I guess he just needed the right house to impress his special lady!


Yeah, I'm super happy for them both.  Now comes the daunting task of pulling the tank apart (mostly) to catch the other 4 adults, making sure Pair #1 doesn't get separated, and finding homes for them and the 30+ babies Pair #1 raised. Mr. and Mrs. Big Boy are definitely the pair we want to hold on to- his hump is MASSIVE and he has totally grown on me!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw those at ACA, but didn't pick any up. Regretting it now. I can see the advantage of them. Real easy to be sure wrigglers don't get knocked out of the spawning cave.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

> I saw those at ACA, but didn't pick any up. Regretting it now.


I bet if you could find out the vendors name you could get one. He had oodles of them. He was also the Repashy rep, if that helps.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Catfish Dan said:


> > I saw those at ACA, but didn't pick any up. Regretting it now.
> 
> 
> I bet if you could find out the vendors name you could get one. He had oodles of them. He was also the Repashy rep, if that helps.


OCA Extravaganza is coming up. I'll see what I can pick up there. I've learned now to pick up whatever is different or interesting. Weird stuff can work. I know Pam Chin breeds her fish in ceramic castles.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

These guys continue to astonish me. Momma kept watch over her babies for around a week, never letting them out of the vase. Of course she stayed in there with them, usually just her nose peeking out of the small opening, and big ole lumphead daddy ever vigilant at the entrance. Then, one day, all of the little babes were out. Initially their forrays into the tank were if limited duration, but now, every morning when we check on them, babies! babies! everywhere. What really amazes me is that each night, when the sun goes down, the parents manage to herd all of the babies back into the vase, where they sleep safely with momma, poppa keeping watch at the door. I just love these guys.


----------

